# 2012 TOP 60 Workout (Rhett Smith invited)



## Jason Svoboda

2012 TOP 60 Workout at Marian University - April 1, 2012

Below is the list of invitees. Highlighted those that we offered, pursued or have local ties.

Bryant Ackerman, Loogootee
Austin Alcorn, LaPorte
Tyler Alderman, Fishers
Johntae Alexander, Pike
Alphonso Baity, Evansville Memorial
*D.J. Balentine, Kokomo
*Maverick Baumer, Adams Central
Paul Bayt, Park Tudor
*Ronnye Beamon Jr., Hammond Bishop Noll
*Caleb Begle, Jasper
T.J. Blair, East Noble
Jacobby Bledsoe, Hamilton Southeastern
Nick Bollenbacher, Hanover Central
Adam Botts, Muncie Central
Jock Breeding, Indianapolis Marshall
Armon Bridgeforth, Kokomo
Kevin Brown, Castle
Austin Burgett, Avon
Austin Burton, Southmont
Jordan Burton, Edinburgh
Korbin Buster, Elwood
Bo Calhoun, South Bend Washington
Brent Calhoun, Warren Central
Keith Cochran, Bluffton
Tyler Corley, Lawrence Central
Sam Curts, Carmel
Drake Danford, West Lafayette
Steven Davis, Indianapolis Manual
John Dodson, Hammond Noll
*Jared Drew, Indianapolis Cathedral
*Kellen Dunham, Pendleton Heights
John Eckert, North Judson
Kevin "Yogi" Ferrell, Park Tudor
Kyle Fillman, Norwell
Ben Gardner, Carmel
Greg Gardner, Indianapolis Bishop Chatard
Jantzen Goodwin, Vincennes Lincoln
Jace Gordon, Northeast Dubois
Dawson Gore, Eminence
Roosevelt Green, South Bend Adams
Lucas Grose, Warsaw
Kyle Gross, Blue River Valley
Eron Harris, Lawrence North
Gary Harris, Hamilton Southeastern
Brad Hartman, Union County
Stephan Hawkins, Bowman Academy
David Heckman, Roncalli
Trey Hendrix, Lebanon
*Jeremy Hollowell, Lawrence Central
*Jeffrey Hopper, Cascade
Quinten Hunter, Richmond
RJ Hunter, Pike
Nick Hutcheson, Greencastle
*Patrick Ingram, North Central (Marion)
*Logan Irwin, Whitko
Logan Jaehnen, East Central
Josh James, Andrean
B.J. Jenkins, Merrillville
Michael Jenkins, Gary Roosevelt
*Ronnie Johnson, North Central (Marion)
*Todd Johnson, Elkhart Memorial
Marcus Kammrath , South Central (Union Mills)
Justin Kenney, Mooresville
Keegan Kincaid, Switzerland County
Jeff Laidig, Penn
Dylan Langkabel, Morristown
Mike Lenz, Brebeuf Jesuit
Matt Lucas, Seymour
Lance Magee, Avon
DeJuan Marrero, Bowman Academy
Grant Meyer, Silver Creek
Brienne Miles, Evansville Central
Adam Miller, Hauser
Donnell Minton , Indianapolis Northwest
Robert Mischler, Mishawaka Marian
*Matt O'Leary, Terre Haute North
**Bola Olaniyan, Richmond*
Nick Osborne, Muncie Central
Ron Patterson, Indianapolis Broad Ripple
Ty Pauley, Evansville North
*Jalen Pendleton, Evansville Bosse*
Josh Penley, New Palestine
Daniel Purvlicis, Noblesville
Jared Pyle, Eastern Hancock
Michael Ramey, Southport
Grant Randle, University
Riley Rapp, Guerin Catholic
*Elijah Ray, Bowman Academy*
Jason Ray, Martinsville
Zac Rea, Cambridge City Lincoln
*Joe Reed, Center Grove*
Jake Rennekamp, Lawrenceburg
Jordan Richardson, New Castle
Rashad Richardson, Lafayette Jeff
Kyle Richwalski, Lowell
*Glenn Robinson III, Lake Central*
Seth Sallee, Oak Hill
Jason Smith, Indianapolis Manual
Joel Smith, Heritage Christian
*Rhett Smith, Sullivan*
Jalen Snodgrass, Brownstown Central
Kyle Stidom, Greenwood Christian
Tyler Talpas, Union (Dugger)
Zach Terrell, Homestead
Jackson Tharp, Zionsville
Kellon Thomas, Southport
Trevor Thompson, Ben Davis
Ashton Wagler, Barr-Reeve
Jabbar Washington, Michigan City
*Ryan Weber, Roncalli*
Matt Wehner, Pendleton Heights
Trice Whaley, Jeffersonville
Harry Wills, Ben Davis
Cody Woodbury, Winchester
Kyle Wuest, Edinburgh
Winston Yergler, North Judson
J.T. Yoho, Eastern Greene
Danilo Zekovic, Munster


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Did anyone go to this? How did Rhett look?


----------



## Greene Co.

Jason Svoboda said:


> Did anyone go to this? How did Rhett look?



I will ask Coach Igel.  He was at the work out running some drills with the players.  Did not get to talk to him about Rhett today.  He was talking about J.T. and Rhett on a list to fill the last five spot on the all star team. He figures the top nine are pretty much a given and there are maybe four spots for a lot of players to fight for.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I went.  He showed me some good skills. I would like to see him work on his mid-range J.  He is very good inside (shooting).

He has a chance because they need a forward.  
My team is: 
the 3 IU guys F G G 
Harris G
Ronnie Johnson G
Dunham G
Burgett F-C
R J Hunter F
Olaniyan C
Joe Reed C
Yoho F
Smith F-C
Marrero F-C


----------



## Greene Co.

sycamorebacker said:


> I went.  He showed me some good skills. I would like to see him work on his mid-range J.  He is very good inside (shooting).
> 
> He has a chance because they need a forward.
> My team is:
> the 3 IU guys F G G
> Harris G
> Ronnie Johnson G
> Dunham G
> Burgett F-C
> R J Hunter F
> Olaniyan C
> Joe Reed C
> Yoho F
> Smith F-C
> Marrero F-C



I for one would love to see both Rhett and J.T. on the roster.  Two smaller school kids would be a stretch.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Greene Co. said:


> I for one would love to see both Rhett and J.T. on the roster.  Two smaller school kids would be a stretch.



Yes, I don't have an extreme amount of confidence in either of them, but Yoho showed a good touch at the top 40 (if that helps any).  
It might help Smith of they are looking to add an inside player.


----------



## dr. bucket

don't sleep on o'leary, the best player in the wabash valley


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> don't sleep on o'leary, the best player in the wabash valley



I know.  I had him on my original list, but took him off because of lack of rep in Indy.  He did a pretty good job at the top 40.  

He's not better than Smith, but it's hard to compare a 3 and a 5.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> I know.  I had him on my original list, but took him off because of lack of rep in Indy.  He did a pretty good job at the top 40.
> 
> He's not better than Smith, but it's hard to compare a 3 and a 5.



does everything smith does (a lot of it better) and more against better compeitition. how did that head to head match up go last xmas?

o'leary played the 4 and posted up so comparison not that much of a stretch. much more diversified as a player.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> does everything smith does (a lot of it better) and more against better compeitition. how did that head to head match up go last xmas?
> 
> o'leary played the 4 and posted up so comparison not that much of a stretch. much more diversified as a player.



Sunday, they played like a 5 and a 3.  They would not have been interchangeable.  Smith had to use some muscle to match up with the kids from Bowman Academy and his outside shot is obviously not what O'Leary's is.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> Sunday, they played like a 5 and a 3.  They would not have been interchangeable.  Smith had to use some muscle to match up with the kids from Bowman Academy and his outside shot is obviously not what O'Leary's is.



all of which highlights o'leary's versatility. he can play the 3, 4 and in a pinch he was a 5. has a higher ceiling. faced better competition. his work ethic shows in the quantum leap he made last season, he will grow a couple more inches. continue to get stronger and improve  his passing and ballhandling. no comparison.

how many of rhett's shots did he block the last two times they faced each other? a lot. if they are only going to pick one player from this part of the state then reward the best.


----------



## Greene Co.

I would be very happy to see any of the three ( Smith, Yoho, or O'Leary).  All are deserving of the honor in my book.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> all of which highlights o'leary's versatility. he can play the 3, 4 and in a pinch he was a 5. has a higher ceiling. faced better competition. his work ethic shows in the quantum leap he made last season, he will grow a couple more inches. continue to get stronger and improve  his passing and ballhandling. no comparison.
> 
> how many of rhett's shots did he block the last two times they faced each other? a lot. if they are only going to pick one player from this part of the state then reward the best.



Ok. I'll play your game.  Smith is going to grow 4 inches and gain 30 pounds and have a knock-down 3pt J.


----------



## dr. bucket

history says no. i'm just projecting like coaches do


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> history says no. i'm just projecting like coaches do



Oh.  Projecting, huh.  So that's what you call it.  

I was at the top 40, so I'm not projecting anything.  Were you there?


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> Oh.  Projecting, huh.  So that's what you call it.
> 
> I was at the top 40, so I'm not projecting anything.  Were you there?



i would have gone to the top 60. i've seen more of both players in real game situations than you.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> i've seen more of both players in real game situations than you.



How do you know that?

And why would you say it if you don't know?


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> And why would you say it if you don't know?



believe me i know


----------



## Callmedoc

dr. bucket said:


> believe me i know



O the classic Message board "expert"...


----------



## dr. bucket

Dgreenwell3 said:


> O the classic Message board "expert"...



just the beneficiary of multiple opportunities to observe. others here much more deserving of the title of expert

and remember i'm not the one who thought ted morris was the next bill walton


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> believe me i know



I don't care how many times you've seen them.  That doesn't prove you know anything.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> just the beneficiary of multiple opportunities to observe. others here much more deserving of the title of expert
> 
> and remember i'm not the one who thought ted morris was the next bill walton



There you go again.  You can't discuss anything with facts, can you?


----------



## Bluethunder

So 'backer, can you give us some insight into how R. Smith will fit in with us next year and in the years to come?  Do you think he is ready to contribute at the 4 next year or will he need to redshirt?  I respect your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> So 'backer, can you give us some insight into how R. Smith will fit in with us next year and in the years to come?  Do you think he is ready to contribute at the 4 next year or will he need to redshirt?  I respect your opinion on the matter.



He'll need a redshirt.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> So 'backer, can you give us some insight into how R. Smith will fit in with us next year and in the years to come?  Do you think he is ready to contribute at the 4 next year or will he need to redshirt?  I respect your opinion on the matter.



Thanks for asking.

He will need to redshirt next year.  

Three things I have seen that I like:  1) he uses the backboard well, 2) he blocks out, 3) he is  strong enough to finish through contact.  
Probably not a starter until his Jr year.  I'm going to say he will be a Rowan/Renn blend as far as his game attributes.  
Not a bad looking shot, but the times i've seen him he was not consistent with it from 15+ feet.

Others have seen him more than I have, so I will not swear to any of this.


----------



## Southgrad07

heard that Rhett was selected to be in the north-south all star classic on the 15th.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Southgrad07 said:


> heard that Rhett was selected to be in the north-south all star classic on the 15th.


 
The north-south classic is what?  Is this northern IN players vs. southern IN players?  Fill me in.

If he makes the Indiana All-Star team, now that's news!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav said:


> The north-south classic is what?  Is this northern IN players vs. southern IN players?  Fill me in.
> 
> If he makes the Indiana All-Star team, now that's news!



It will be a game of uaually, mostly non-IN-all-star players.  it is at Muncie Central.


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> It will be a game of uaually, mostly non-IN-all-star players.  it is at Muncie Central.



this is true although it includes players who will be on the all star teams as well. There is just a lot of players on each team so most wont make the indiana all star team.  Yoho from eastern greene will also be playing in the game. I dont think Rhett is worthy of being an indiana all star this season IMO. Its not really a knock on him because this indiana class is nasty but without taking his team far in state tournament play chances a small  school kid like him getting on the team is slim. I would probably put o'leary on the team over smith based upon just this seasons production but thats a discussion for another day.


----------



## hans1950

I think Rhett is probably strong enough to play next year.Where his minutes would come from I'm not sure.Unless he comes in and really shows up the returning big guys he probably should redshirt just to save a years' eligibility.


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamorebacker said:


> I went.  He showed me some good skills. I would like to see him work on his mid-range J.  He is very good inside (shooting).
> 
> He has a chance because they need a forward.
> My team is:
> the 3 IU guys F G G
> Harris G
> Ronnie Johnson G
> Dunham G
> Burgett F-C
> R J Hunter F
> Olaniyan C
> Joe Reed C
> Yoho F
> Smith F-C
> Marrero F-C



I forgot about Glen Robinson and Balentine, so need to scratch Smith and Yoho.  They will undoubtedly but Ingram on there too, since he's from Indy.  So need to scratch another.
Pendleton could make it because of his tourny publicity.  That would mean he'd be the only player from the bottom half of the state.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Nobody on the all-star team south of Avon and all city kids.  All you have to do to make it is play in Indy and ave 16 ppg in alley-ball.


----------



## Southgrad07

Hamiltion Southeastern's Gary Harris (Michigan State)
Park Tutors's Yogi Ferrell (IU)
Lawrence Central's Jeremy Hollowell (IU)
Broad Ripple's Ron Patterson (IU)
Avon's Austin Burgett( Notre Dame) 
Pendleton Heights's Kellen Dunham (Butler)
North Central's Ronnie Johnson (Purdue)
North Central's Patrick Ingram (Iowa)
Pike's  R.J. Hunter (Georgia State)
 Kokomo's D.J. Balentine (Evansville),
 Lake Central's Glenn Robinson III (Michigan), 
Gary Bowman's DeJuan Marrero (DePaul) 
Muncie Central's Nick Osborne (loyola chicago)

Looking at the roster hard to argue smith was really worthy of being on the list. Never saw the osborne kid play but the other twelve are all very good ball players. It is a little irritating that nobody from the southern half of the state made it but looking at the list I dont know who you put on there. O'leary maybe? Pendleton from evansville?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Hamiltion Southeastern's Gary Harris (Michigan State)
> Park Tutors's Yogi Ferrell (IU)
> Lawrence Central's Jeremy Hollowell (IU)
> Broad Ripple's Ron Patterson (IU)
> Avon's Austin Burgett( Notre Dame)
> Pendleton Heights's Kellen Dunham (Butler)
> North Central's Ronnie Johnson (Purdue)
> North Central's Patrick Ingram (Iowa)
> Pike's  R.J. Hunter (Georgia State)
> Kokomo's D.J. Balentine (Evansville),
> Lake Central's Glenn Robinson III (Michigan),
> Gary Bowman's DeJuan Marrero (DePaul)
> Muncie Central's Nick Osborne (loyola chicago)
> 
> Looking at the roster hard to argue smith was really worthy of being on the list. Never saw the osborne kid play but the other twelve are all very good ball players. It is a little irritating that nobody from the southern half of the state made it but looking at the list I dont know who you put on there. O'leary maybe? Pendleton from evansville?



It's easy to argue that Pendleton was better than Ingram.  I saw Smith play against Marrero.  I don't consider that a mis-match.  And i think Smith can go against Osborne and win.   
I think Ingram and Osborne are the two worst picks.  The big kid from Richmond is good.  He is probably better than Osborne.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> It's easy to argue that Pendleton was better than Ingram.  I saw Smith play against Marrero.  I don't consider that a mis-match.  And i think Smith can go against Osborne and win.
> I think Ingram and Osborne are the two worst picks.  The big kid from Richmond is good.  He is probably better than Osborne.



based on what?


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> based on what?



all-star history with my opinion thrown in which makes it fact.


----------



## dr. bucket

sycamorebacker said:


> all-star history with my opinion thrown in which makes it fact.



ok, it's a fact that it's your opinion, i can live with that


----------



## prairieclub

i'd take out the kid from avon. no post season success, and not great numbers. only on the team cause he signed with notre dame and was a good AAU player.

I would add O'leary, Yoho, or someone from Carmel in his place


----------

